# Bvlgari Watches - What'S Peoples Thoughts On Them?



## billythefish (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi People,

I've recently started to get into my watches but am still very much a novice on what's a 'good' watch and what isn't! I really like some of the Bvlgari watches out there but I know nothing about them, other than the fact that most are damn expensive!! Are they good watches or are you just paying for the name??

Cheers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know much about Bvlgari watches, but Bvlgari are predominently a jewellers rather than a watch maker. To the best of my knowledge they do not make their own watch movements, but I am willing to stand corrected.

What sort of money are you looking at spending, and can you post a pic of the Bvlgari watch that has caught your eye? We may be able to offer some alternatives from 'good' watch makers (your choice of word, not mine!)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:thumbsdown:

which means bond prolly luvs 'em


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

With all that branding, way too vulgar for me I'm afraid. Just my personal opinion of course.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Vulgari, you say?


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

They're a fashion brand, they're not a watch brand. I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Extremely high quality watches but just a bit blingy for my personal taste (in a fashionista sort of way rather than a watch enthusiast sort of way - if you get my drift)


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Billy welcome to the Forum,







:rltrlt:

It depends what you want, there was a Bvlgari shop at Bicester village last year so i got a good look and tried on most of what they had.

They sell a wide range of mixed media watches with gold, titanium, stainless steel, PVD and rubber.

Like most of the heavily designed designer watches they are very well made and offer the owner an imposing peice of jewllery in the form of a watch.

For the money, personally i'd look in the window of a jeweller selling boxed second time round Jaeger LeCoultres.

If only for the reason you decide you don't like it. The Bvlgari will drop like a stone in value, where as the JLC [if bought well ]will become an asset and retain most of its value.

Good luck with your search.

steve


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

desmondus rotundus said:


> :thumbsdown:
> 
> which means bond prolly luvs 'em


I prefer a bit of Armani

:lol: :lol:



stevieb said:


> Like most of the heavily designed designer watches *they are very well made and offer the owner an imposing peice of jewllery in the form of a watch.*


At least one person talking a bit of sense for a change !!!!

Unlike a lot here who immediately rubbish anything that doesn't fit the WIS profile


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

They are pretty good watches overall.

They are a very high-end fashion brand in the first instance

The Bvlgari part of them is the design and materials used for the strap & case.

And as someone has already mentioned they buy their movements in. But this is not to be sniffed at as they use Girard Perregaux movements.

Many of which are COSC rated.

Like mine!










They have done this for year now, and make a good effort. many other high-end fashion houses are doing it to, first one that springs to mind is Ralph Lauren, their watches are JLC inside.

Apart from looking great IMHO it keeps near perfect time.

Much better then majority of my other watches which include Rolex, AP, VC, Panerai, or my Zenith (but that needs servicing anyway)

I would say they are a little pricey and for the same money you can buy a 'better' watch from one of the more recognised watch houses.


----------



## billythefish (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies people! I do like there designs but ideally I'd be looking to get some kind of good resale value on one if I was to take the plunge, looks like that isn't possible with these watches, oh well!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

billythefish said:


> Thanks for the replies people! I do like there designs but ideally I'd be looking to get some kind of good resale value on one if I was to take the plunge, looks like that isn't possible with these watches, oh well!


Therefore it sounds like the ideal pre-owned buy for you?

i.e. let someone else take the hit on depreciation


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

handlehall said:


> billythefish said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies people! I do like there designs but ideally I'd be looking to get some kind of good resale value on one if I was to take the plunge, looks like that isn't possible with these watches, oh well!
> ...


Yep that's what I did with mine (pic in previous post)

RRP Â£5.5K got it for Â£1850 only 3 years old at the time and like new condition with box & papers

had it 9 years now, only had one service and no problems.


----------



## jobseeker (Sep 28, 2008)

I like quite a lot of their designs myself. I consider all my watches in terms of 'jewellery', so would never run down another brand just through snobbery. Decisons based on purchase price / resale I can understand. However, it doesn't stop millions of people buying the car they want.


----------

